# My German blue rams laid eggs what shoul i do?



## petroica (Feb 23, 2011)

I think they need soft water to hatch, no? Do you know your hardness?


----------



## gabloo (Apr 26, 2011)

NO i don't.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

a friend of mine breeds them in brackish water, soft and acidic but I'm not sure really what you should do I wish you luck I'll be watching to see how they do


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I read the dad keeps them in his mouth then releases them. Can't feed him though because he eats them. Actually in all likelihood he will eat them. Do a search, someone on here recently has had them breed. I would find him and seek him out for advice. I was just reading the post too yesterday so it is recent. Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

Depending on what else you have in the community tank even if the parents or other fish don't eat the eggs (which is really common in the first few spawns) the other fish will almost undoubtedly eat the fry once they become free swimming. If you are serious about wanting to raise some GBR fry, I would put the eggs in a breeder box or another cycled, empty tank and add an airpump. Do you have live food too feed the fry? Are you ready for the time commitment of large number of water changes necessary to keep fry alive? A place to take/sell them once they get larger? These are questions you should think about before start actively trying to raise fry. GBR seem to spawn every 2-3 weeks once they start, so if you are not ready now their will be other opportunities.


----------



## petroica (Feb 23, 2011)

demonr6 said:


> I read the dad keeps them in his mouth then releases them. Can't feed him though because he eats them. Actually in all likelihood he will eat them.


Where on earth did you read this? Pretty sure this is incorrect.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

demonr6 said:


> I read the dad keeps them in his mouth then releases them. Can't feed him though because he eats them. Actually in all likelihood he will eat them. Do a search, someone on here recently has had them breed. I would find him and seek him out for advice. I was just reading the post too yesterday so it is recent. Good luck and congrats!


There are chichlid species that are mouth brooders, but not gbr's


----------



## Krucianking (Jan 19, 2011)

That ph is very high I doubt the eggs will survive. But in that community tank the fry are doom to be a community dinner. If you choose to raise fry remove the pair place them in a cycle 10 gallon soften the water with some almond,oak leaves or peat moss.Keep up with water chages and you ready to go.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Buy one of the hob breeder boxes (satelite or so called) Put some moss in there. When the eggs hatch, with a turkey buster (or how do you call it) take the fry away from the parent (be careful) (parents will attack). put the fry in the breeder box, after couple of days the fry will be freeswimming. First couple of days they will eat the infusoria from the moss. 
After 3-5 days start feeding them microworms (culture).
After 7-10 days they should be big enough to eat freshly hatched baby brine shrimp. When they start groing bigger have a 20 gallon ready with same water as the main tank.
After month try to feed crunched flakes with bbs.
Month half bloodworms and brine shrimp and flakes.

Don't overfeed to much and try after every meal (5x a day) to clean the bottom. 10-20% water change daily.

Hope this helps!


----------



## gabloo (Apr 26, 2011)

Did anyone ever success breeding and raising them in similar water quality like mine?


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

gabloo said:


> Did anyone ever success breeding and raising them in similar water quality like mine?


I tried to raise fry in a ph of 6.2, 6.8 and 7.6, kh 4 and gh 5 with success, but never tried it with a higher PH.

Its better for your rams that you lower your ph a little bit. You can use peat, Indian almond leaves and even driftwood to lower the ph.


----------



## ChrisCDR (Apr 7, 2011)

I bred these in a small community tank a few years ago but i dont think my PH was as high as yours, mine was approx 7.8 i think.

they bred twice before but all died off due to lack of food. the third brood was fed by just dropping bits of algae wafers in their territory. I ended up with about 12 survivors in the end.


----------

